# round corner bead?



## dusty the taper (Jan 20, 2007)

I am recently going from comercial to renovation taping............In my years of tapping i never put on one stick of round bead. Any one have some good advise???


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

dusty the taper said:


> I am recently going from comercial to renovation taping............In my years of tapping i never put on one stick of round bead. Any one have some good advise???


Most common way is to use the spray adhesive to attach it....or staple it.
Coat both sides leaving the rounded plastic corner exposed.
Scrape any excess compound off the rounded corner.

When you go back and tape the finish coat....same thing...

Sand like normal...leave the plastic corner exposed.

It's very simple and easy....

No real tricks to it....except for the when the baseboard or crown molding is attached,.....but that is another story....


----------



## mud dog (Jun 17, 2006)

Go to Dryco or Pac West and get a trim tex bead template ( I Forget what it's called) anyhow it will give you the basic mitre that you need for cutting the joins, as you don't butt them up to each other like square bead. The caps go on first on the outside corners and then the beads are matched up to them, make sure that the caps are on straight, or your finish will look kock eyed. While at Dryco, PacWest etc., pick up a small beige tool for coating the caps and arches. It takes a lot of practise. That's why some people hate round bead. Also make sure that you cut the round bead all the way through and not from side to side like square bead and remember that one side of the bead will always flatten when you cut it so make sure that side is on the scrap side. These instructions are for glue on paperbead, that I apply with taping mud. Hope you can make some sense of this. Good luck. If you use BPB, you may want to give the rep a call for advice, he's a good guy and used to be a taper.:thumbsup:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Bull nose is all we've used around here (new work) for the past decade. There are different kinds that install differently, just like square.

All metal, put em up and staple
Plastic, staple but they are more flexible and need to be alligned properly
Split plastic, for arcs and curves, careful on how you put them on
Paper coated metal, goes on with mud by taper.

They really aren't much different than the square ones as far as installation goes, just don't lap the rock at the corners, hold back to the end of the stud on both sides.


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

Go to Trim-Tex.com and click on the INSTALLATION button and it gives instructions for just about all of their products. We've been using them for 10+ years and love them. Clients love the look too!

http://www.trim-tex.com/

Like Atlantic said, the most common way to attach them is the spray adhesive and/ or staples.

If you look through the catalog, they make adapters for the bullnose to square the bottom for base or the top for crown or other trim. Looks really nice when done right. They also make preformed corners, plus as Mud Dog said they have different template guages for making miters.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

mud dog said:


> Go to Dryco or Pac West and get a trim tex bead template ( I Forget what it's called) anyhow it will give you the basic mitre that you need for cutting the joins, as you don't butt them up to each other like square bead. The caps go on first on the outside corners and then the beads are matched up to them, make sure that the caps are on straight, or your finish will look kock eyed. While at Dryco, PacWest etc., pick up a small beige tool for coating the caps and arches. It takes a lot of practise. That's why some people hate round bead. Also make sure that you cut the round bead all the way through and not from side to side like square bead and remember that one side of the bead will always flatten when you cut it so make sure that side is on the scrap side. These instructions are for glue on paperbead, that I apply with taping mud. Hope you can make some sense of this. Good luck. If you use BPB, you may want to give the rep a call for advice, he's a good guy and used to be a taper.:thumbsup:



What the heck are you talking about? :blink:...huh??

No offense, but we have put up rounded corner bead and it was not as complex as you are describing....??


----------



## mud dog (Jun 17, 2006)

Your right, it's not that difficult, it's just different and each type of bead, plastic, paper etc. is different. Plastic bead won't flatten out when you cut it, both sides are still good, not so with tapeon paper bead. Anyhow, I'm sure he'll get the hang of it.


----------



## dusty the taper (Jan 20, 2007)

thanks for the advice guys, my dad said i should have no troubles, he said i might find it easier than square. which one is faster or easier to work with paper and mud or plastic and glue?
And in all inside corners a guy uses the miter and for the outside a guy would us the three way and 2 way plastic pieces??"


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

The paper and mud is definetly faster and easier, but you are really limited on what you can do with it, I have never seen any transition fittings for the metal/paper cornerbead, but they may have them where you are. If you just want round corners that is the way to go. If you want flexibility and a more professional look, go with the plastic. 

You can inside miter either, but for outside corners the plastic is definety easier with the pre-molded corner pieces. The hardest part of installing it is keeping a straight line as you apply it. I usually take a pair of dividers (compass) and draw a guide line down the corner so it stays straight.


----------

